
Static to Dynamic and Back Again - reubano
https://reubano.xyz/blog/static-to-dynamic-and-back-again/
======
reubano
I recently redesigned my website using Metalsmith, a static site generator.
This post outlines the pros/cons of transitioning from the original Octopress
static site, to a single page app (Chaplinjs), and finally back to a static
site.

